# [solved]PHP ,MySQL möglichst minimal

## derflo

Hallo

Also ich brauche PHP , MySQL und ein Frontend für MySQL, wo man auch SQL Abfragen ausführen kann.

Außerdem einen Webserver damit die die PHP Scripts Testen kann.

Da es nur für die Schule ist, will ich nicht Apache installieren, ich möchte nur das nötigste.

Könnt ihr mir da etwas empfehlen?  Lieber ein Komplettpacket  (Xampp) oder alles einzeln Installieren?

Außerdem sollen die dienste nur für einen Bestimmten Nutzer laufen, geht das?Last edited by derflo on Mon Jan 16, 2006 2:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## slick

 *derflo wrote:*   

> Hallo

 

Hi.

 *derflo wrote:*   

> Also ich brauche PHP , MySQL und ein Frontend für MySQL, wo man auch SQL Abfragen ausführen kann.

 

Ich nehme mal an als Webfrontend, dann PhpMyAdmin.

 *derflo wrote:*   

> Außerdem einen Webserver damit die die PHP Scripts Testen kann.
> 
> Da es nur für die Schule ist, will ich nicht Apache installieren, ich möchte nur das nötigste.

 

Also da kann ich nur zu Apache raten. Wenn Du was relativ exotisches nimmst kann es passieren Du bekommst Probleme mit der PHP-Integration da oder Du testest Deine PHP-Scripte praxis-fern, da ja "draußen" überwiegend Apache zum Einsatz kommt.

 *Quote:*   

> Könnt ihr mir da etwas empfehlen?  Lieber ein Komplettpacet  (Xampp) oder alles einzeln Installieren?

 

Irgendwie negierst Du Deine vorherige Aussage, Xampp beinhaltet ja auch Apache. Zwar AFAIK nicht mehr ganz up-to-date, aber schau mal hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321442.html Ich denke Apache ist am einsteigerfreundlichsten, außerdem ich mir nicht bekannt dass es ein Xampp-Ebuild für Gentoo gibt, das würde ja auch die Vorteile von Gentoo zunichte machen.

 *derflo wrote:*   

> Außerdem sollen die dienste nur für einen Bestimmten Nutzer laufen, geht das?

 

Also Du mußt unterscheiden, sollen die Dienste nur unter einem bestimmten Account laufen (meist grober Unfug) oder soll nur jemand bestimmtes darauf zugreifen können. Ich nehme an Du meinst letztes. Unter Apache kann man sehr fein konfigurieren wer und von wo aus auf diesen zugreifen darf. Am besten Apache-Doku lesen oder im Zweifelsfall hier nochmal fragen.

----------

## derflo

OK Danke

Das hat meine Fragen schon mal beantwortet.

Eine hätt ich noch:

Ich kann doch ohne Probleme PHP5 dazuinstallieren oder?

----------

## slick

Jo... ich meine da gibts auch im Forum und/oder im Wiki eine HowTo (o.ä.) für die Parallelinstallation. Wenn Du mal suchst findest bestimmt recht nützliche Sachen.

----------

## Hilefoks

http://svn.gnqs.org/projects/gentoo-php-overlay/file/docs/php4-php5-configuration.html?format=raw

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *derflo wrote:*   

> Also ich brauche PHP , MySQL und ein Frontend für MySQL, wo man auch SQL Abfragen ausführen kann. [...]Außerdem einen Webserver[...]will ich nicht Apache installieren

 

Naja, also dann würde ich es mal mit folgender Konstellation probieren:

Als Server könntest du es mit mini_httpd (www-servers/mini_httpd) versuchen. Das PHP musst du dort via CGI einbinden (was natürlich Performance Verlust bedeutet) (dev-php/php-cgi). Als Datenbank kannst du anstelle von MySql einfach Sqlite benutzen (dev-db/sqlite dazu dev-php/sqlite-php).

Ob das ganze aber in der Konstellation funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich es selber noch nie gemacht habe.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## chrib

Also ich setzte zu Hause erfolgreich lighttpd in Verbindung mit php5 ein, und hab das nach dieser Anleitung gemacht. Und bisher kann ich nicht klagen.

----------

## derflo

@chrib

Das ist genau das was ich haben will Danke

----------

